# Making your own hydrometer sample jars?



## Newts (22/1/14)

Hey all,

Anyone done this before? I put my plastic one in a hot sink and it melted away. No one sells them locally and I know they wouldn't be hard to make.

Won't put a hydrometer in my brew - wouldn't risk an infection. Just fishing for ideas.

Cheers,

Newts


----------



## Bridges (22/1/14)

You could make one... Or lash out ten bucks or so at pretty much any home brew shop...
You mean something like this






Image stolen from national home brew


----------



## warra48 (23/1/14)

Alternatively, consider buying yourself a refractometer.

Once used, you won't go back to hydrometers, nor waste precious beer on tests.


----------



## Yob (23/1/14)

... But what about my taste samples warra? 

I use a refractometer hot side and still use my hydrometer cold side, mostly so I get a taste of it, sure, I might only take one or two through the whole cycle, but I like having those sips


----------



## Donske (23/1/14)

Yob said:


> ... But what about my taste samples warra?
> 
> I use a refractometer hot side and still use my hydrometer cold side, mostly so I get a taste of it, sure, I might only take one or two through the whole cycle, but I like having those sips



I just pour some beer into a shot glass to take my cold side samples, lets me get enough for the refrac and a little sip to see how it's progressing, unless it's a bitter, then I'm likely to pour a pint, bloody love bitter straight from the fermentor.


----------



## TimT (23/1/14)

Does the diameter of the hydrometer sample jar even make a difference to the reading? And what about the height of the fluid? I'm pretty sure they don't - which would mean that any old jar, so long as its deep enough to hold enough liquid to prevent the hydrometer touching the bottom, should do the trick - though one that's tall and thin is obviously best, as then you can minimise the sample size.


----------



## Rod (23/1/14)

warra48 said:


> Alternatively, consider buying yourself a refractometer.
> 
> Once used, you won't go back to hydrometers, nor waste precious beer on tests.


does a refractometer always turn away from you when you go to read it


----------



## Tex083 (23/1/14)

YES! The hydrometer is always facing the wrong way!
I got a 250ml cylinder from a hospitality place works well. As Tim said as long as the container is taller than the jar you should be fine.
I recently got a hydrometer jar from G&G it's 2 piece and allows you to fill then drop in the hydrometer so the liquid is level with the top of the jar. The base catches the over flow.

I also have a refractometer and use it all the way through the brew process and only really use the hydrometer for OG and FG.


----------



## GalBrew (23/1/14)

TimT said:


> Does the diameter of the hydrometer sample jar even make a difference to the reading?


No, unless the diameter is so small that the hydrometer can't fit.


----------



## Florian (23/1/14)

I have had one of those that Bridges pictured in the second post for years. 
100ml works perfectly for me, has a decent stand and doesn't topple.


----------



## TimT (23/1/14)

You could make your own jars, use refractometer.... or use the old school method and see 'whether the liquor beareth an egg'. I'll have to try that sometime myself.


----------



## fletcher (23/1/14)

Rod said:


> does a refractometer always turn away from you when you go to read it


YES! bastard of a thing


----------



## dicko (23/1/14)

Some hydrometers come as a retail pack in a plastic sleeve and if necessary you can use this sleeve to grab a sample for a hydro test.
They have a plastic push in bung in each end that wont be entirely watertight but will be good enough for your SG reading and a quick sip or two of the precious wort.
Unfortunately thay are a very low quality plastic and are generally scratched on the outside if used for general storage.

I got a big arsed glass one from the Keg King site to make up the free freight deal. It is a great test tube but holds "far too much wort"
Maybe a smaller one from the pics above would be good.

I often wish you could buy a smaller hydrometer purposely built with a larger scale for only measuring FG of wort and have a calibration card that has some space between the lines and the increments that are dead easy to read accurately...for example only reading from say 1.020 down to 1.000


----------



## Bridges (23/1/14)

You have to turn around when you spin your hydrometer to confuse it. Then after a bit turn around and it'll be facing the right way every time.




results may vary...


----------



## dibby33 (23/1/14)

Just buy another hydrometer. It will come with another sample jar. I have broken 4 so far. The jar should outlive the hydrometer.


----------



## MartinOC (23/1/14)

Yob said:


> ... But what about my taste samples warra?
> 
> I use a refractometer hot side and still use my hydrometer cold side, mostly so I get a taste of it, sure, I might only take one or two through the whole cycle, but I like having those sips


I also like having sips from my hydrometer cylinders. Y'know, I'm buggered if I can figure out why I always end up with short-filled kegs.......



TimT said:


> Does the diameter of the hydrometer sample jar even make a difference to the reading?


Nope, but it certainly makes a difference to the "sips"


----------



## Florian (23/1/14)

dicko said:


> I often wish you could buy a smaller hydrometer purposely built with a larger scale for only measuring FG of wort and have a calibration card that has some space between the lines and the increments that are dead easy to read accurately...for example only reading from say 1.020 down to 1.000


My first hydrometer was from Brigalow, bought at Kmart for 8 bucks from memory. Was the best I ever had. It was really short (about 10cm) and only went up to 1.040, and obviously the sample tube was really short as well.
Perfect for those who use a refractometer on the hotside.

sadly they don't sell it anymore.


----------



## Newts (23/1/14)

Yeah, I did just buy another hydrometer and didn't realise it didn't come with a sample jar. Have 4 hydrometers and a refractometer so def don't need any more measuring devices. I prefer the hydrometer over refrac personally hence why I wanted a new container. Guess I should just order one with my next home brew order.


----------



## Rod (24/1/14)

Tex083 said:


> YES! The hydrometer is always facing the wrong way!
> I got a 250ml cylinder from a hospitality place works well. As Tim said as long as the container is taller than the jar you should be fine.
> I recently got a hydrometer jar from G&G it's 2 piece and allows you to fill then drop in the hydrometer so the liquid is level with the top of the jar. The base catches the over flow.
> 
> I also have a refractometer and use it all the way through the brew process and only really use the hydrometer for OG and FG.


does not seem to be in the range now at G & G


----------



## wavemaker (26/1/14)

Make one out of a bit of clear plastic tubing.


----------



## MaltyHops (26/1/14)

fletcher said:


> > does a refractometer always turn away from you when you go to read it
> 
> 
> YES! bastard of a thing


Put a mirror on the other side ... that'll teach the little bugga for being a smartarse!


----------



## Tex083 (28/1/14)

Rod said:


> does not seem to be in the range now at G & G


http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/WJPMYCKV%20testing-equipment/7HYDRO+TESTJARDE

$5.95


----------



## Mr B (5/10/14)

I have a keg king hydrometer, and found out yesterday that the 'sample tube' it comes in doesn't like hot wort. Its now a bit wavy.

I also picked up a sample tube with a black plastic base from Country Brewer yesterday. The hydrometer only just fits in it (there's no real friction but its a fairly close fit).

Is this ok for taking a reading?


----------



## superstock (5/10/14)

I found that when the tube was fairly close fit, I had trouble with high FG readings due to gas in the brew.


----------



## Mr B (5/10/14)

Thanks for reply.

I stuffed around with some water and the readings arent too good - just that bit too tight.

Found another tube and sealed the bottom with a hot glue gun - Ahhh, is there anything they cant do? 

Best bit of kit ever.


----------



## kaiserben (5/10/14)

Mr B said:


> I have a keg king hydrometer, and found out yesterday that the 'sample tube' it comes in doesn't like hot wort. Its now a bit wavy.


Same here (different brand). My 'sample tube' now has a bend in it and the hydrometer gets caught/stuck. I tried to fill with hot water and bend back into shape, but no dice. 

Will be looking for another one about same size (because it doesn't take too much of the good stuff out for the sample). I'd measured it and 125ml sample size would easily cover any possible gravity reading.


----------



## Mr B (5/10/14)

The 100ml conical lab measure seems to get raps for being suitable. 

Shall try to get one at some stage


----------

